# Best Helmet under $100??



## Igor1080 (Jun 3, 2012)

What is the best helmet that one can buy under $100 for road cycling?? Preferably Light and durable while being breathable and relatively small profile.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Igor1080 said:


> What is the best helmet that one can buy under $100 for road cycling?? Preferably Light and durable while being breathable and relatively small profile.


The one that fits you best and most comfortably.

All helmets are equally durable.

"Light" more "breathable" and "small profile" tends to drive price up. To be "more breathable" you need lots of bigger holes in all the right places. To do that in a way that doesn't make the helmet heavier or larger means better design and better materials. Those are the things that tend to drive price up.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Similar to cycling shoes, saddles, bibs/ shorts, 'the best' helmet is highly subjective, with some brands/ models fitting an individual better than others. 

That given, this is a try before you buy item, so shop around. But FWIW you'll find a few well designed helmets in your price range. And all offer equal protection, meeting the same SNELL standards.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

consumer reports did some lab testing of helmets in this price range and ranked Specialized Echelon #1

but... as always stated... individual comfort is key... so what works for one person may not work for another....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tednugent said:


> consumer reports did some lab testing of helmets in this price range and ranked Specialized Echelon #1


Interesting. I'm curious to know their criteria for ranking it #1.

FWIW my SO has the Spec Propero ll and loves it. Previously wore Giro's.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

it's in the latest issue. I don't subscribed to CR... airport browsing

but they validated "impact" protection in a lab setting as one of the big factors


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Bell Array works great, nice features, looks good, for ~$75-85....very, very similar to their popular Bell Sweep model which runs ~$105-120. The word is Bells fit rounder heads a little better, compared to Giros maybe fitting oval heads better, I think.

**


----------



## rodzghost (Jun 20, 2012)

Anything in this price range with built-in lights?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

rodzghost said:


> Anything in this price range with built-in lights?


not that I'm aware of.... plus at the pricepoint, I'd be weary of the light performance at night


----------



## Scarthumb (May 1, 2012)

I second Bell Array helmet. It's just under $100, light weight, good air flow, durable and low profile.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

tednugent said:


> I'd be weary of the light performance at night


Is that a combination of "wary" and "leery" --- or would you actually be tired/fatigued about the light?


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Each one of the larger companies have at least 1-2 models that fall in this price range, it really just comes down to personal fit

Specialized:
Echelon and Propero II

Giro:
Savant

Bell:
Array


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

I recently tried some of the Lazer helmets, I have never worn a more comfortable helmet. 

The cheap models were just as comfortable, but the expensive ones looked cooler. Not sure if 4x the price is worth it though.


----------



## Mufasa (Dec 12, 2011)

I tried on a million in this range. I settled on an LG Exo-Nerve. I like LG stuff.


----------

